# We Have CATS!



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse now has two step-siblings ~ CATS!
Some of you already know about the cats that Bob & I found living under an overpass in Queens. 

For weeks, we ran to Queens every night to feed them, & then I discovered a mother pigeon sitting on her nest above the cats' area.
Bob & I protected the baby pigeons the best we could, but knew that we HAD to get the cats out of there as quickly as possible.

Since the first night we saw them, I knew that if no rescue organizations could help, we would take them in.
Aside from the TNR program, there was no help to be 
found with rescuing feral cats.
I didn't want these poor creatures "out there" somewhere, so we had to trap them ourselves.
Leslie kindly offered us the use of her humane trap.

Bob & I set the trap up, went down the block & began to pray. Almost immediately, we were blessed with capturing one of the cats. We brought him home, put him in the garage & went back to Queens for the other one.
As with almost everything we do, this took place during the night. 
Thankfully, we were able to capture the other cat also.

For two reasons, my original thought was to bring the cats to a shelter. The first reason, was because I didn't want cats in the house with Jesse. The second, was so they could be adopted & enjoy a normal life.

The poor babies were in the garage for two weeks, & have been living in an upstairs bedroom for the last three weeks. I really don't know what to do at this point. I was told that the shelter would only accept cats who are socialized. These two are still scared & stay hidden. 

I contributed to the situation by not taking the advice Leslie gave me.
She offered us use of a very large cage, recommending that the cats be kept in it until they became comfortable with us.
Just to get them from the garage into the house, we had to trap them again.

From the trap, they went directly into the cage in the bedroom. They were caged for approximately 24 hours.
They were so scared that I couldn't stand it anymore & let them out of the cage. So, now they're hidden with no chance of them becoming socialized anytime soon.

Over the past three weeks, they have become a little more comfortable with me.
When they think I've left the room, they come out to eat. At first, when they spotted me, they would immediately go back into hiding; now, they come out, eat, & then sit & stare at me. They allow me to speak to them, but if I move, they run back to their hiding places. They look so scared, that when I look at their sweet little faces, I feel like crying. Both cats are beautiful. One is all black, & one is white with gray markings. 

As luck would have it, their room is directly above the dining room where Jesse sleeps. He chooses to sleep on top of the china cabinet.
One night (morning, really), I forgot to put their toys
away. When we were in bed, I heard their ball rolling across the wood floor. 
I thought, "Oh, no, my poor Jesse, they're keeping him awake." So, I woke poor Bob up & told him to go upstairs & put their toys away.
Whoa! Those cats sure have timing. They just started playing with the ball right now. 

That's another thing ~ they're night owls also. I had no influence concerning their hours, they were like that from the beginning.

Of course, I am worried about having cats in the house with Jesse, especially because he spends the majority of his time on the floor. Aside from being on separate floors, there are two doors (with locks) between them.

Please say a prayer that everything works out for the best for them, AND for my Jesse. Thanks. 

Phyll


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phyll,

You have done a wonderful thing for those cats and I know that you won't regret it. I know that you are careful enough to remember to shut doors etc.

The cats don't sound all that bad at all! Are they adults? I used to rescue feral cats and once they were adukts, or even juveniles , they were as wild as can be, exploding with hissing and spitting if you got near them.

It is wonderful that they are able to play! Don't try to keep things too quiet for Jesse, pigeons are usually accustomed to noises in the night even if it is only another pigeon flapping its wings, jostling or cooing.

I have had so many cats in my care, but it was the feral ones that had the most character and intelligence, even if they were not as cuddly and affectionate as the home raised ones.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

phyll said:


> .
> Over the past three weeks, they have become a little more comfortable with me.
> * *At first, when they spotted me, they would immediately go back into hiding; now, they come out, eat, & then sit & stare at me. They allow me to speak to them*, but if I move, they run back to their hiding places.
> 
> ...


Hi Phyll,
* It may not seem so, but you really *are* making progress with these two frightened 'feral' felines. Slow progress is better than no progress.  
The fact that they sit & stare at you rather than immediately running for cover is a great sign.  
If you haven't already done so, you might want to place a piece of 'old' clothing, that belongs to you *&* your husband, in the closet for each of the cats to nap on. This may help to bridge the gap. 

** Yes, cats are nocturnal & will play into the wee hours of the morning.  

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am SO glad to hear you have the ferals!!

I brought in 3 feral cats I had been working with outside. By feeding and interacting with them as kittens, I was finally able to have them spayed/neutered. There was a gray kitten that I particularly liked but, unlike his siblings, he was VERY shy and rarely let me touch him. After finally getting inside, he stayed under my bed for almost 3 weeks! I had named him Timmy (for timid) Troll (because he hid under the bed for so long). Now, you would never know he's the same cat. Although, still on shy side, he has come a looooong way. Time, patience and love, as usual, are the keys.

Another thing that could help, is a long flexible wand of some type that you could use to "touch" their bodies and get them slowly acclimated to being touched.

If possible, you may wish to buy a 1992 book called "*The Tellington TTouch*" by Linda Tellington-Jones. All animals and humans respond to touch therapy. Her methods can apply to any animal, reptile and bird - not to mention humans! Not only would your kitties benefit, but also Jesse AND you and your husband!

Personally, I think this book is a "must have" for those who work closely with any animals.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Phyll and Bob. You know I was just thinking about those cats a few days ago and today I read the posting about you taking them in. You two have big hearts. I know you will be responsible to safeguard your Jessie.

We lost our "Li'l Kitty" a few months ago and he lived fine in the house when our Tooter stayed in the living room most of the time. He would nap on the sofa while Tooter would freefly as we supervised. There were many times I would just scoop up lil Kitty and bring him to a bedroom and shut the door.He would give us a look as if to say,"hey I'm being good!" I just could not get myself to fully trust "Lil Kitty."Maybe I was overly protective? He was very vigilant in scotting away the stray cats away from the back porch where Tooters old cage was and where he would freefly. I know now that he knew the pigeon was part of the family.After we temporarily lost Tooter and began receiving the other adoptees and our rescue Barbie...it just did not seem to phase him. 

Good luck Phyll and Bob with your feral cat rescues.

Below is a picture of him taken August 21st. He passed away a week later of cancer. He was a good cat. I miss him.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

What is going on here???? I posted a picture and my avatar at current came up and A SMILE face on my green "on" light??? 

Nevermind...it "fixed itself" ...very odd.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phyll,

Congratulations!,,,on the acquisition of your new pets.

I'm glad to hear that they are night owls too! 

Sounds like you are making great progress with them. They are very lucky to have a home with you. God Bless you for all the wonderful care you have and are giving them.

Thanks for updating us.


Victor,

I'm so sorry to hear your beautiful cat passed away, it is always a heartache when we lose one of our "babies".


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Phyll,

Firstly, thank you so much for everything you've done for these kitties... I wish the world had a lot more people like you and Bob!

My parents have a feral cat (Rotten Ralph, aka The Dude) who lives in their utility room. They also have a nice cat and two dogs, and Robin used to live there, and we've never had any problems with them mixing. As you've probably already noticed, it becomes automatic to double check the door latch constantly. The dogs have to go thru his room to go outside and they've never really shown an interest in one another.

I'd imagine you have a very good chance of taming your new friends. Ralph was there for months before he'd eat in front of anyone, and still hates a few of us. But with the amount of progress you've made in only a few weeks, they probably have much nicer dispositions than him and could chill right out.

Good luck, I'm sure everything will work out for the best. It sounds like they're in pretty good hands.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi Phyll*

That was very sweet of you & Bob to trap the cats. Usually adult feral cats will be put down within 24 hours if not sooner when taken to any type of shelter. Reason being they have no room, or the time to tame them. 

What I have done in the past was trap, and then I took them directly to be fixed. Once fixed back home and into our bathroom where I spent a lot of time talking sweet talk and getting them used to my voice.. It took two-three weeks before they would come around but they did. I don't know how old these cats you have are? but the older the harder it is to tame. It's best to keep them confined to a small area and get them used to you, otherwise it will take a long time. 

Good luck with them... 

Andi


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow - Cat people!! 

Cynthia, I never knew that you used to rescue feral cats...... I thought that perhaps you were a dog and pigeon person - mind you your dogs are gorgeous even if they were wary of me when I visited. 

Phyll, that is a very kind thing for you to do.  Its the kind of sitautaion that you sort of know can't carry on ( the feeding of the ferals every nights) and in the end you have to do something - like rescue them - then what do you do. 

Sounds like they are coming along fine and I think in time will stop being scaredy "cats" and make lovely pets. You know that Jesse needs to be supervised when these guys are around so it should be OK.

Victor - your "Lil Kitty" was gorgeous - doesn't look too little either - what a lovely, lovely cat. No wonder you miss him. I still miss Thomas, my ginger cat who died two years ago. ( I have lost other cats in the past, but loathe to say it but Tom was my favourite boy).

I had a dream about him the other night and it was so lovely - as if he were back. I'll never stop missing him......

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Cynthia, I never knew that you used to rescue feral cats...... I thought that perhaps you were a dog and pigeon person


LOL, Tania, I clearly remember telling someone 20 years ago that I was *only* a cat person and that I thought dogs were stupid and dirty!!! Within three months I was absolutely bessotted with a stray dog I found in the park, but didn't even notice birds. And now I am a commited pigeon person too, but have my two beloved dogs and one cat (Pel Mel) who is about 15 and the survivor of three kittens that were locked in a kitchen when their owner moved away...the other two died a couple of years ago. It just goes to show that you can't classify yourself for life, experience changes us.

One "trick" I used for taming feral kittens was to lie under the bed covers and put them in the curve of my body. That relaxed them and made them feel safe, within a short time they were stretching and purring.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phyll, this is a wonderful thing you and Bob are doing and I don't believe you'll ever regret taking in these kitties. 

Victor, Lil Kitty was so sweet looking and I know you and Bev and the family miss him so very much. You know, the Hall of Love is for posting kitties too.

When I was in grade school we moved to a house that was at least 100 years old and had a huge barn a distance away from the house. Feral cats lived there and would have babies. I started staying down there with one litter and they were so wild you could barely get a glimpse of them. However, perseverence paid off and I wound up taming all of them - 3 I think - and taking them up to the house. One of them was named Puss Lightning and she lived with us for a long time.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job, Phyll!!! It is a tough thing to trap and then care for ferals. I have done it for about six years now and all of my pet cats were bottle-fed feral kittens, except for Sukey, who is a feral I caught and was fostering but my older cat adopted her so she stayed.  This is a great website with helpful links: 

http://www.forgottenfelines.com/new/pages/info/tame.html

This part is in there but refers to socializing/taming feral cats: 

*
A reverted domestic is the easiest cat to socialize (provided it has relatively positive experiences with humans and has not been abandoned to the streets for too many years.)

Once again, the same techniques that you use in socializing a feral/semi-feral cat can initially be used to help a reverted-feral return to a domesticated state.

+ Display non-aggressive body language
+ Move and speak slowly
+ Offer tasty treats
+ Allow the cat to direct your rate of progress
+ Be willing to change your socialization goals
+ BE PATIENT *

What usually happens and is best for ferals (from personal experience only), is if you are able to keep them inside for at least three weeks, then let them be outside/inside cats. This of course brings up all the arguments for and against outdoor cats, but I personally feel this is different for feral cats. They don't get as much satisfaction from being indoor cats, and being petted, etc., as tame cats would. Most feral cats can and will adjust to being indoor/outdoor cats, with food, water, and shelter available. Sukey, who is still pretty feral and 99% outdoor, stays in the backyard all the time and sleeps in a big carpeted cathouse in the patio (covered from rain, etc.). She hangs out with the other cats and sits in the patio when we come outside, but doesn't let us pet her. Another feral I had, Gary, spent his days outside and his nights inside. If you can keep them inside for that long, and then maybe help them adjust to an area like the garage or patio, then they will most likely stay around and be mostly oudoor cats. This way, you can keep an eye on them, provide for them, and let them live full lives (and not have to worry about your birds). Of course, they may tame quicker than most ferals, and in that case might make good pets after all. Each one is different! Good luck and thanks for saving them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, Phyll and Bob! I think there are quite a few of us on Pigeon-Talk that have done cat, dog, rabbit, hamster, guinea pig .. you name it rescue at some point.

Personally, I love cats and was heavily involved in cat rescue a number of years ago .. clearly evidenced by having 25 pet cats at one point many years ago. Obviously, I wasn't the best cat rescuer at finding them homes (aside from here)  Attrition by old age has reduced the count to 2 indoor cats, 1 garage cat, and 6 cat condo cats (a special cat house, if you will, .. a patio covered and converted to a large cat abode). The current feline residents range in age from about 4 up to 19.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Obviously, I wasn't the best cat rescuer at finding them homes *(aside from here)*
> Terry


LOL....Terry, I can relate!

Although we never had as many as you have, that's the reason we had four of them for a 15 yr. period. I thought four was pushing it, but I guess not! 

Linda


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Also,

Victor.....Lil' Kitty looked like such a precious sweetheart. I'm so sorry to hear that he passed away. I've had cats for the past 26 years and no matter how long they live, it's never long enough.

Phyll.....thanks for taking in these cats. It's amazing and shocking sometimes too how different feral cats can be from the domesticated ones that are used to humans. Many years ago at the trucking company where I worked there was a feral cat that had kittens. We would leave food out for them and were just going to leave them be to live their lives, but the company was on a busy road and unfortunately the mother was killed. We then tried to gather up the kittens to take to a shelter (they were much too little to survive on their own) and the man that tried this had to wear a long, heavy leather glove (like the ones we've seen Nabisho use in his photos) because of the way they bit and scratched and you would not believe how hard these little bitty things fought. One of them had this big guy's arm swinging wildly from side to side from the way it struggled....and the growls and hisses....it was something. 

Good luck with yours....they don't sound as wild. They are probably just very frightened and wary. It's probably going to take some time for them to relax and begin to trust you. I'm sure it will all work out.

Linda


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*little wildcats*

Great job, *Phyll*!

I once read of a trick someone used when they had to move. Cats are territorial, so this person would put cream on the cat's paws when they had reached the new location. The cat would lick the cream off and think, hey, this place isn't so bad after all!

Maybe you could slather yourself -- or your arm or hand -- in a nice rich cream. Or let the cats have a treat only when you were there. Or something. Or something else.

*Mr. Squeaks*,

That book "The Tellington Touch" sounds interesting. And "Timmy Troll"! What a name! You have a gift for names!

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Great job, *Phyll*!
> 
> I once read of a trick someone used when they had to move. Cats are territorial, so this person would put cream on the cat's paws when they had reached the new location. The cat would lick the cream off and think, hey, this place isn't so bad after all!
> 
> ...


Interesting adjustment idea for cats, Larry! 

The TTouch seems to be QUITE effective on ANY animal, birds, even reptiles. She uses different types of touches with cute names...HEALING WITH TOUCH is something I've been interested in for a long time!  

Yes, I'm a "namer" - BIG time: cars, cats, birds, office equipement and even my laptop, called HUEY because he's a Hewlett Packard (have to admit, tho, that the salesman was the "namer" and I heartily agreed!)

Note: Timmy had 2 identical slender model-like black cat sisters who I named Twiggy Dee and Twiggy Dum. Twiggy Dee is the *PUSS* agent in Alvin's SPP episodes. Sadly, T. Dum is no longer with us.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

*Update*

Thanks to everyone for your kind words, advice & encouragement.

Victor ~ I'm sorry you lost Lil Kitty. Thank you for posting his picture, he looks so nice & comfortable.

My intention was to update you guys about the cats when I had some progress to report, but things are still status quo. I'm actually glad about that, because there was a set-back with each of the cats.
Now they are finally back to responding as they were 2 weeks ago, when I last posted about them.

The set-back was totally my fault. I "pushed it" by attempting to give them treats by hand. 
For one week after that, whenever they came out of hiding to eat, they retreated to their hiding places the moment they became aware of my presence.

Shi, thank you for reminding me about a video we bought 10 years ago. I'm almost certain it was "The Tellington Touch." I will have to dig-it-out of the video drawer to check.

As it stands now, I am ages away from being able to touch these cats ~ if ever.
Boy-oh-boy!
The cats won't come near us, Jesse attacks us if we dare to pick him up or even try to pet him.

Maybe we would do better with a couple of leeches!

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phyll,

Please don't be discouraged, stop and look back, where these cats came from and where they are now. You have actually come a long way!

Just give it lots of time, things DO change. It can take several months just to get a meow out of them. I remember after months when my dad's rescue feral cat began to purr and meow....we didn't think she had a voice.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Phyll,

Sorry that the progress is so slow, but like everyone said, it ususally does take a long time for things to change in cases like these. But eventually things WILL improve.

I used to feed a little feral cat in my backyard a few years ago. She was totally wild. I would leave the plate of food about 15 ft from my back porch. At first, she wouldn't come to eat unless I went back in the house. Then, she would eat if I sat quietly on my back porch, not moving, watching her. Eventually, she would make attempts to come a little closer to me, but it took her a LONG time to really come close. You could see it was a real struggle within herself to make the decision that I was "safe," even though she knew I was the one feeding her. In the end, she was coming up on the porch and allowing me to gently pet her, but that was it. I would have to let her come to me first and rub her head against my hand. Any attempt to reach out to her would send her running. And trying to pick her up was out of the question. But she did come to trust me enough to come right up to me and allow me to pet her. But, I have to make it clear that this process took MONTHS, not days or weeks.

I think she eventually would have been able to make the transition to being a pet, but unfortunately she had become ill. I was able to trap her in a humane cage trap and get her to a vet, but the vet was not able to save her.

Anyway, just keep up the good work with these cats and try to be patient. I'm sure it will all work out, it's just going to take some time.

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Freddie ( my avator) was a stray that began using a disused rabbit hutch in my garden. He would not let me come near him and would flee if I opened the back door to go out to him. The hutch because his home over a hard winter where it was covered in plastic with a small cat size hole for him to come in and out and blankets and cat beds inside to keep him cozy (though he must have been cold). It wasn't until the following summer, that slowly, slowly we managed to persuade him first to let us stroke him and eventually into the house. 

Now, I have the most affectionate cat in the world, who loves to head butt you, purrs and wants loving attention a lot of the time. He can still be skittish but he's a changed boy. 

In time they will get there.

Tania xx

PS - He used to have the leftovers that my other cats left when he was a stray - now he's a bit of a fussy eater - funny how they can forget the "lean" times!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I know it's frustrating, Phyll, but just keep going slow. Bless you for helping these cats!

We had a cat named Brindle Mama who brought her litter of kittens to our front yard and was keeping them hidden under some evergreen bushes. Brindle would come to the front door and meow to let us know she had arrived for her daily food and water. 

It became apparent that her kittens weren't safe where they were, so we gathered them up and brought them inside figuring we would have to finish raising them as Brindle was so very wild and untrusting of us.

We got the kittens settled into one of those cat condo type cages, rolled it up to the front door and gently implored Brindle to come be with her babies. After a long debate with herself, she mustered the courage to come be with her kittens. I know she was terrified to place herself in such a position.

Long story short .. the kittens grew up and became tame and loving pets. They and Brindle were spayed and neutered and went on to live out their lives with us. Some of the kittens are still with us, and Brindle lived as a house cat for perhaps another 5 years before succumbing to kidney failure. She was never, ever tame enough to pick up and hold but would sometimes jump up on the bed and give an imploring look that we learned meant that she would like to be petted but was still terrified. What a strange relationship we had with Brindle, but a very rewarding one too in the end result.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Phyll - a TTouch VIDEO?? Didn't know there WAS one! Bet that would something to see and actually watch the techniques!

I, too, jump in with the "taking time" advice. Timmy Troll is STILL freaky, but HAS come a long way since he came inside over 3 years ago. 

I know that sometimes, the age of the ferals make a difference too. If they haven't socialized with humans by a certain age, they can be difficult and perhaps impossible to "tame." Again, tho, each case has to be judged on its own.

One of these times, we will be happy to read how they don't run from you, can be petted and *gasp* even be picked up! I'm sure!


----------

